# p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.3 upgrade fail



## piggy (Mar 25, 2011)

```
===>  Patching for p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.3
===>   p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/BerkeleyDB.pm - found
===>   p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-FreeBSD-Portindex-2.3
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Warning: prerequisite BerkeleyDB 0.25 not found.
Writing Makefile for FreeBSD::Portindex
Undefined subroutine &BerkeleyDB::Term::close_everything called at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/BerkeleyDB.pm line 1880.
END failed--call queue aborted.
*** Error code 255

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/p5-FreeBSD-Portindex.
```
Any idea? Thanks.


----------



## francis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, the description of the error/warning shows that you have not installed the BerkeleyDB, which is required to build p5-FreeBSD-Portindex. I mean this line 
	
	



```
Warning: prerequisite BerkeleyDB 0.25 not found.
```

Please try to install it using e.g;
`# pkg_add -r p5-BerkeleyDB` and build/upgrade Portindex again. 

p5-FreeBSD-Portindex is also available by package (it is just for information). `# pkg_add -r p5-FreeBSD-Portindex`


----------



## piggy (Mar 26, 2011)

francis said:
			
		

> Hi, the description of the error/warning shows that you have not installed the BerkeleyDB, which is required to build p5-FreeBSD-Portindex. I mean this line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is always installed in my system.


```
p5-BerkeleyDB-0.43_1 Perl5 interface to the Berkeley DB package
```

It seems Portindex complain becouse of version 0.25 not installed.

Any idea?


----------



## francis (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, and what about Berkeley Database Library port e.g databases/db48, it seems that it also is prerequisite? Look here FreeBSD-Portindex especially subtitle; 
	
	



```
[B]0) Dependencies
[/B]
```
 There is described a few interesting things about the installation, depending etc.


----------



## piggy (Mar 30, 2011)

francis said:
			
		

> OK, and what about Berkeley Database Library port e.g databases/db48, it seems that it also is prerequisite? Look here FreeBSD-Portindex especially subtitle;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mantainer Matthew Seaman kindly pointed me in the right direction:



> What does this command produce on your system?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That command printed out garbage and reinstall the BerkeleyDB was not enough to fix the problem. I had to rebuild some of the BerkeleyDB dependencies due to a Python26 to Python27 broken upgrade like Matthew was pointing me in.

Then it was not my fault: I did what was said to do in the UPDATING file then it was not enough, maybe because I do have very many Python software, I do massive use Python programs and I do some programming on Python.

So the post can be marked solved.


----------

